# Regal select vs regal classic



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi there,

I am painting my bedroom from blue to a light gray. I have primed the walls, except for the entryway which is already an off white. I went to the local banjin moore store to get a gallon and was told that regal select and regal classic were the same price and had no major differences. Out of the two they recommended the regal classic (without knowing anything about my job). 

I'm looking up the differences now and I see that the select is paint and primer in one, and has no VOCs (regal classic has voc level of 100). So I have to ask, what advantages does the classic have over the select? 

I'm somewhat pissed that I ended up with the higher VOC one considering I have kids in the house. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I liked the Regal Classic just fine before the Select came out. Does it have advantages? It doesn’t dry as fast as the Select I suppose. That was one good thing about VOC’cs they slowed the drying time making it a little easier to work with. 

The problem I see with the Classic is that it’s antiquated technology. It’s only even available in certain areas now, and will likely be gone all together when they sell all their stock. No reason to keep making it when they can’t even sell it everywhere due to local VOC laws. 

I wouldn’t get too hung up on the VOC thing for health reasons. VOC restrictions are all about atmospheric air pollution, and have little to do with human health. Far as I’m concerned, the worst thing for humans in acrylic paint is the crystalline silica, and there’s still plenty of that in 0 VOC paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

Jmayspaint said:


> I liked the Regal Classic just fine before the Select came out. Does it have advantages? It doesn’t dry as fast as the Select I suppose. That was one good thing about VOC’cs they slowed the drying time making it a little easier to work with.
> 
> The problem I see with the Classic is that it’s antiquated technology. It’s only even available in certain areas now, and will likely be gone all together when they sell all their stock. No reason to keep making it when they can’t even sell it everywhere due to local VOC laws.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Should I bother with trying to return and exchange it for select, or is it not worth the bother? Also, what about the primer situation? Would the select be "better" since it has a primer mixed in?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

IMO the primer in the paint is just a marketing ploy. When a primer is needed, a separate dedicated primer tailored to the priming need is always better.

Most paint stores won't let you return paints that were custom tinted unless there is some defect.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

harpua728 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am painting my bedroom from blue to a light gray. I have primed the walls, except for the entryway which is already an off white. I went to the local banjin moore store to get a gallon and was told that regal select and regal classic were the same price and had no major differences. Out of the two they recommended the regal classic (without knowing anything about my job).
> 
> ...


The 'paint&primer in one' is a marketing ploy aimed at consumers. For most residential repaints a primer is not needed as 2 coats of regal has sufficient hiding. BM HAS to include that on the can otherwise I would get joe shmoe complaining that whatever Behr product has "primer built in!" and only "one coat!" well I already have that problem soo..

Regal classic and select are two vastly different paint technology. Is one better than the other? Depends on who you ask... One major difference is the open time, due to being slower drying regal classic out of the can is usually a better choice in large area's exposed to lots of light. Classic also uses an older colorant system, depending on the colorants can add quite a bit of VOCs to the paint. As someone mentioned earlier though VOC's are an atmospheric thing and not an indication of health.

BM is phasing out regal classic and In my store I have classic marked 30% off to move out my remaining stock. Not sure if your store is trying to keep it in stock, if so then it would be marked the same as select. Honestly I would _nicely_ ask for a partial refund or store credit due to being sold an older paint technology.

For a bedroom with kids I would have given you a can of Natura instead... Its still not healthy to eat paint but doesn't have as harsh fumes as regal.



mark sr said:


> Most paint stores won't let you return paints that were custom tinted unless there is some defect.


Any good BM store would take a return or AT LEAST give a credit to keep a happy customer. We are talking 1-2 gallons not going to break the bank.


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> The 'paint&primer in one' is a marketing ploy aimed at consumers. For most residential repaints a primer is not needed as 2 coats of regal has sufficient hiding. BM HAS to include that on the can otherwise I would get joe shmoe complaining that whatever Behr product has "primer built in!" and only "one coat!" well I already have that problem soo..
> 
> Regal classic and select are two vastly different paint technology. Is one better than the other? Depends on who you ask... One major difference is the open time, due to being slower drying regal classic out of the can is usually a better choice in large area's exposed to lots of light. Classic also uses an older colorant system, depending on the colorants can add quite a bit of VOCs to the paint. As someone mentioned earlier though VOC's are an atmospheric thing and not an indication of health.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is not for a kids bedroom, it's for the master bedroom. However, my concern is just with fumes in general for the first couple of days. Especially since the kids tend to visit us in bed at 4am!

As for priming, I'm going from a medium blue to a light gray. I should still prime the walls first, right?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

Only reason to prime is to help hide the blue, primer cheaper than an extra coat of paint after all. Nothing with wrong doing a primer coat (should have the store tint the primer, or mix in a bit of the paint with primer your self) but Regal has very good hide, it may hide the blue fine with 2 coats if you put it on at the specified mil thickness.


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I would not waste your time priming walls. Just put two topcoats on. Use at LEAST a 1/2" roller, if not a 3/4". You will need a second gallon, btw. Large master bedrooms might even take more than two gallons.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It has to be a big color change before I'll prime a painted wall to facilitate coverage. 2 coats of finish is better than 1 coat primer and 1 coat finish. IF your paint won't cover in 2 coats you probably need a better paint! 1/2" nap is what I normally use for slick or slightly textured walls.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

woodco said:


> I would not waste your time priming walls. Just put two topcoats on. Use at LEAST a 1/2" roller, if not a 3/4". You will need a second gallon, btw. Large master bedrooms might even take more than two gallons.


I have often wondered why 3/8 is recommended to HO's so much when the most common error I see is pushing paint too far/ not keeping the roller loaded enough. 1/2 or 3/4 would probably solve that issue.

My most common roller for contractors are 14"x1/2" superfab/prodooz


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I hear that. I dont understand the 14" rollers though. 9" is great, cuz it fits in a standard 5. If im gonna bust out a special bucket for rolling, Im gonna use an 18".

The only thing I'll ever use a 3/8" for is if I need to do a bunch of low end flat doors. Actually, I'd use a 1/4" for that too, so 3/8" are only good for wallpaper paste, in my book.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never seen the 14" rollers, I don't think our local stores carry them ..... although I don't spend much time at the paint store these days.

It's probably been 25 yrs since I rolled any doors to speak off. We always used 1/4" mohair.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> The 'paint&primer in one' is a marketing ploy aimed at consumers. For most residential repaints a primer is not needed as 2 coats of regal has sufficient hiding. BM HAS to include that on the can otherwise I would get joe shmoe complaining that whatever Behr product has "primer built in!" and only "one coat!" well I already have that problem soo..
> 
> Regal classic and select are two vastly different paint technology. Is one better than the other? Depends on who you ask... One major difference is the open time, due to being slower drying regal classic out of the can is usually a better choice in large area's exposed to lots of light. Classic also uses an older colorant system, depending on the colorants can add quite a bit of VOCs to the paint. As someone mentioned earlier though VOC's are an atmospheric thing and not an indication of health.
> 
> ...



The Classic doesn’t use Gennex? I didn’t think BM sold anything that used the old colorants anymore. 

That being the case, I would say the Select is superior on that basis alone. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

woodco said:


> I hear that. I dont understand the 14" rollers though. 9" is great, cuz it fits in a standard 5. If im gonna bust out a special bucket for rolling, Im gonna use an 18".
> 
> The only thing I'll ever use a 3/8" for is if I need to do a bunch of low end flat doors. Actually, I'd use a 1/4" for that too, so 3/8" are only good for wallpaper paste, in my book.


14" that happy medium between 18" and 9". Not as heavy as 18", puts on more paint than 9", reach close to corner like a 9".

The guys in my store at least they use that 14" wooster bucket/tray for 9 and 14" stuff, very rarely do they use a 18" bucket/tray. In that regard I wouldn't call it a 'special' bucket, its just the bucket they use for everything. I like them better than a 5 too, more ergonomical to load the roller.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

Jmayspaint said:


> The Classic doesn’t use Gennex? I didn’t think BM sold anything that used the old colorants anymore.
> 
> That being the case, I would say the Select is superior on that basis alone.
> 
> ...


Yes Regal classic uses Color Preview (UTC) stuff which is still manufactured and sold and will be for a LONG time. Many paints are not Gennex compatible. How do you think I tint oil based stuff? All of the Coronado Line, Inslx products like cabinet coat, some Corotech...

[edit]
I did forget that BM had updated the regal classic to use Gennex. These can be distinguished by the product code:
*N*319 - Color preview
*W*319 - Gennex

Most stores wouldn't carry both Classic AND Select. Chances are if you find regal classic its older stock of the CP variety.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

If its other than a regular 5 gallon bucket, its a special bucket. My main decision on whether to use a 9 or an 18 is if cleaning up the bucket and roller skin is worth my time or not.


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

The can says N221 on it.


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pastel base N221 1B to be exact.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> 14" that happy medium between 18" and 9". Not as heavy as 18", puts on more paint than 9", reach close to corner like a 9".
> 
> The guys in my store at least they use that 14" wooster bucket/tray for 9 and 14" stuff, very rarely do they use a 18" bucket/tray. In that regard I wouldn't call it a 'special' bucket, its just the bucket they use for everything. I like them better than a 5 too, more ergonomical to load the roller.




I love the 14’s for these reasons exactly. I used to roll pretty much exclusively out of a 5. My father hated trays for some reason and I went along with that for a long time. The Kvord bags were one reason I switched to trays. Along with the added efficiency of being able to use larger rollers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

harpua728 said:


> Pastel base N221 1B to be exact.



Yup that's the older generation stuff, but most stores are trying to phase out that inventory. I usually give 20-30% off what I have left of that stuff. I don't think its unreasonable to ask for a store credit or something.


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

Back to the original question though, is this still a good paint to use, or am I. Dyter off with the regal select?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

harpua728 said:


> Back to the original question though, is this still a good paint to use, or am I. Dyter off with the regal select?


Most professional painters prefer the old stuff! excellent paint. I wouldn't bother returning it just to get regal select but if you go back for another gallon I would definitely ask for a discount. You were sold on there being no discernible difference and there definitely is.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Like I said, you are going to need AT LEAST one more gallon. You might want to measure your room to see if you might need a third. Its preferable to get them and box them all together before you start. 

Not that I've done much work with regal or anything, but Im sure what you got will work just about as good as the other. They're both high quality, and they'll both turn your walls grey. VOC's are an environmental thing, not a health thing.


----------



## kerryman71 (Feb 26, 2017)

As has been mentioned, prime and paint and one coat paints are BS. I use Benjamin Moore for all my jobs, primarily Regal Select, and always apply two coats. There have been times after one coat, if the color is close, that it looks like its covered pretty well, but that second coat definitely brings out the color and makes for a better job. If I need a primer, I apply the primer separately, not depending on the prime and paint gimmick.

Definitely going to need another gallon. Measure your square footage to determine how much you'll need. I generally get about 400 square feet per coat out of a gallon. Get a five gallon bucket and pour all of your paint into it and mix it well (boxing), in case there are any tint variations from gallon to gallon, then either paint from the five gallon bucket or pour what you need into a tray from the bucket.

John


----------



## unie01 (Feb 4, 2018)

subscribed to this thread


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

First, the two paints are not "vastly different" in any way the OP is going to notice, except for possibly some smell.

Second, I wouldn't bother with any primer over walls in good condition. Stop and think about this for a second. Why are we using primer in this situation? Does a coat of paint on your walls really need a coat of primer over it before paint can go on? If that were true, we could never get two coats of paint on our walls!! We'd need a coat of paint, then a coat of primer, then the second coat of paint, but wait, now there's only one coat of paint, so now we need another coat, but wait we need to primer first....... see the problem there?

Going from a medium blue to a light gray, you may very well need two coats, but then again if you can get that first coat on there thick enough you might only need one. (Good quality paints have higher solids content and therefore a thicker final film thickness than cheaper paints, so can sometimes go on with one coat even with a small color change). Blue over gray would have been easier than gray over blue, but at worst you'll need two coats.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

woodco said:


> I would not waste your time priming walls. Just put two topcoats on. Use at LEAST a 1/2" roller, if not a 3/4".


Not recommended to use 3/4" roller as that will typically leave a texture most homeowners don't want.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Regarding the cost of priming for color purposes - this is usually a waste of time and sometimes even a waste of money. The "common wisdom" thrown about is that primer is cheaper than paint. While a certain amount of primer is cheaper than a certain amount of paint doesn't mean it's going to be cheaper for you.

Example. Let's say your room is 13x16 with 9' ceilings. This is about 535 sf. A gallon of paint or primer usually covers about 360 sf. Let's say you're going to use 2 coats of finish paint, or instead 1 coat of colored primer followed by 1 coat of finish paint to save money. Let's say your primer costs $20 and your finish paint costs $35.

To paint that room, you will need 2 gallons of primer at $40 and 2 gallons of paint at $70, for a total of $110, wasting a good half gallon of each (typical).

Alternatively, you can buy 3 gallons to do 2 coats of the finish paint at $105, saving $5. Not to mention that you didn't have to buy a second roller cover for the finish paint (or go to the trouble of cleaning the roller cover before the second coat), or throw out a disposable tray liner (or go to the trouble of cleaning your tray before the second coat).

So do your homework, do the math, and figure out what makes sense here.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

jeffnc said:


> Not recommended to use 3/4" roller as that will typically leave a texture most homeowners don't want.


Only on smooth walls. In my parts, walls are almost always textured, so its smart to use a 3/4" nap.


----------

